# Disque de ma Time Capsule 1 To



## vetta76 (5 Septembre 2013)

Je viens de monter mon disque dur 3,5" 1 To de ma Time Capsule (dont l'alimentation est HS, orage) dans un nouveau dock externe.
Quand j'ouvre les préférences de sauvegarde Time Machine , celui ci trouve non pas 1 disque dispo !    mais Trois !!!

APconfig 1,05 Go   :   AFP.reconnect_keys
APswap   1,05 Go   :   vide
Data     495,35 Go :   iMac de RB 459 Go et MacBook Air de RB 42,7 Go

Lequel choisir ?  :afraid:

Pourriez vous m'expliquer SVP


----------



## pickwick (6 Septembre 2013)

Pour un autre usage du disque dur récupère, il suffit de passer par Utilitaire de disque et de défaire le partitionnement. Pour cela dans la colonne de gauche on repère le niveau supérieur de 1 To et dans la colonne de droite on se met sur l'onglet partitionnement.

On choisit alors 1 partition ou autant que l'on veut pour stocker OS, données, musique, etc...
Et on active le nouveau schéma de partitionnement, non sans avoir choisi le bon type de carte de partionnement, Apple par exemple, en fonction de l'usage promis à ce disque dur.


----------



## vetta76 (6 Septembre 2013)

pickwick a dit:


> Pour un autre usage du disque dur récupère, il suffit de passer par Utilitaire de disque et de défaire le partitionnement. Pour cela dans la colonne de gauche on repère le niveau supérieur de 1 To et dans la colonne de droite on se met sur l'onglet partitionnement.
> 
> On choisit alors 1 partition ou autant que l'on veut pour stocker OS, données, musique, etc...
> Et on active le nouveau schéma de partitionnement, non sans avoir choisi le bon type de carte de partionnement, Apple par exemple, en fonction de l'usage promis à ce disque dur.



Merci Pickwick...     mais pourquoi défaire ce partitionnement existant créé par apple(non visible) dans mon ancienne Time Capsule , si je souhaite continuer avec ce disque recupéré et son contenu existant dans un nouveau dock en utilisent comme avant Time Machine ? Pourquoi Time Machine ne reconnaissait auparavant que le disque physique et pas toute sa partition existante ? (ci dessous) 

APconfig 1,05 Go   :   AFP.reconnect_keys
APswap   1,05 Go   :   vide
Data     495,35 Go :   iMac de RB 459 Go et MacBook Air de RB 42,7 Go

Je suis obligé de le re formater avec l'utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2013)

Oui mais la partition DATA ne fait que la moitié de la taille du disque dur physique...... Et tu dois choisir une partition pour que Time Machine fonctionne. À mon avis c'est TIME CAPSULE qui nécessite ce partitionnement, tu as plutôt intérêt à récupérer l'intégralité des 1 TO pour Time MACHINE.
Bien entendu tu vas perdre ce qui a déjà été sauvegardé mais est-ce vraiment important ? 
Trêve de blison, , fais comme tu veux, mais le plus simple est souvent le mieux.
Et l'application Utilitaire de disque est le B. À BA du macintosh ( elle se trouve dans le dossier Utilitaires lui même dans le dossier Applications.


----------

